# The Unusual Heroes: Journal Of A Half-Drow



## Ziona (Mar 10, 2002)

_This thread is the continuation of The Unusual Heroes story hour, originally posted by Xaltar.  Recently, WeeJas has taken over the helm of DM, letting Xaltar become a player in Forgotten Realms.  Xaltar is still finishing his thread, however, so be sure to check it out to see how it leads up to this new thread.  This first post is a journal entry, but the next part of the story will be posted in 3rd person. --Ziona_ 

*Six-day of Kythorn* 

The many changes in my young life have prompted me to begin keeping this journal.  My companions and I have recently arrived back in Cormyr after defeating a band of trolls in The Storm Horn Mountains.  It was upon our return that the mage Noristuor appeared magically to us with disturbing news.

Noristuor advised me to gather the party quickly, for there was trouble back in Ashabenford involving my parents.  I felt instantly sickened by his worried tone, but rushed to do as I was told.  Rossal helped me inform the party that there was trouble, and before long, Noristuor has us whisked back to Ashabenford using a teleport spell.

Once at Noristuor's home, he began to explain the dire situation surrounding my parents.  Horrified by the news, I said a silent prayer to The Dark Maiden to keep my parents safe.  Our party, with Noristuor's wisdom, devised a plan.  This plan involved a splitting of our party members, which was a great disappointment to me.  We have worked well together through many battles, but I realized what we were doing was right.

It was decided that Drexel and Spiderfang accompany my Mother to Thay, and that the remaining group serve as a rescue team for my Father.

Never have I felt ashamed of my heritage.  Eilistraee has taught me always to promote harmony between the races.  Being half-drow has never been easy, but I have never felt such contempt or anger towards a race as I felt when Noristuor explained the danger that the Drow have placed my parents, (and now my companions) in.  

Noristuor explained that my Mother had had a sort of curse placed upon her by the Drow.  The only remedy is an antidote found in Thay.  Without this antidote, my Mother will become a wretched Drider!  I remember the stories my Father told me of the wicked Driders.  They are an abomination, an evil punishment for those who anger the Drow patron, Lloth.  I know this is not a fate my dear Mother deserves, nor any creature deserves.  I also know that my Mother is in good hands with Drexel and Spiderfang.  They are strong and wise and will see that my Mother gets to Thay in time before her condition worsens.

My Father is in great danger as well, and there is no antidote for his situation.  Even as I write these words I fear what evil his Drow captors may be unleashing upon him in the Underdark.  I cannot understand how they discovered he was still alive.  I have begun to wonder if I have drawn negative attention to my parents with stories of a Half-Drow cleric traveling with an adventuring party circulating about.

Noristuor has also recruited two adventurers to accompany us into the Underdark.  One is a very handsome human sorcerer named Solstar.  He seems capable, if not overly confident.  The other is a ranger named Aarack.  He has a great hatred for Drow, and has already passed judgment on me, and no doubt my parents.  I have tried to explain to him about my family, but he gives me a disgusted look each time I speak.

What he does not understand is that nearly twenty years ago my Father, Zellian, was supposed to partake in a surface raid.  A tenday before the raid, he left his raiding party and fled to the surface to warn the people of Ashabenford.  His Drow companions knew of his intentions, however, and viciously attacked him just outside Ashabenford.  Being mortally wounded, they tied him to a tree and left him to die as the sun began to rise.  

Fortunately for my Father, the Drow unknowingly left him a short way from a farmhouse.  Megara, the woman who lived on the farm, found my Father tied to the tree, nearly dead.  She bound his wounds and dragged him to her farm, for there was quite a bounty to be had for bringing a living Drow to justice.  However, as the days passed and Zellian revived, Megara began to learn the truth.  She informed the town of the coming raid, and although my Father had come to save them, they wanted him dead.  My Mother refused to see such an action taken on someone who had risked their life to save them all.  As a result, she was ostracized by the town for harboring a Drow, even though together she and Zellian had prepared the town and thwarted the raid.

An odd coupling, my parents were never officially married.  Their love was as true a love as any however, and they welcomed their only child into the world during The Time of Flowers.

Here it is, nearly my nineteenth year and I am fearing for the safety of my parents instead of celebrating with them.  The Time of Flowers and my day of birth will mean nothing in the Underdark.  The only celebration I welcome will be reuniting with my family in the safety of our home on the surface.  I pray that Eilistraee keep my parents and companions safe on our journeys until that day arrives.

-Ziona


_MORE TO COME..._


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 10, 2002)

*Yes! More Realms!*

Interesting premise for journeying into the Underdark! 

Ha! I am the first reader on this thread also!


----------



## Drak (Mar 10, 2002)

Woot!

I smell bonus XP!


----------



## Ziona (Mar 10, 2002)

*Six-day of Kythorn*

After explaining the danger that Zellian and Megara were in, Noristuor recommended the party purchase certain supplies that they would need to survive in the Underdark.  Varr, Solstar, and Aarack were sent to purchase the items.

Ziona and Megara hugged each other farewell, both feeling worry for the other, and for the kidnapped Zellian.

"I know you have been on perilous adventures before, daughter," began Megara, "but never have you experienced the horrors of the Underdark.  Keep close the stories your Father has told you.  I pray Eilistraee bring you both back safely."

Ziona listened to her mother's words with a sad smile on her face.

"Know that I will do everything I possibly can to bring Father back unharmed.  I travel with the bravest of heroes and Eilistraee's blessings."

The mother and daughter shared a final hug before Megara turned to Drexel, who helped her onto her horse.  Before leaving, Spiderfang vowed to Ziona that he would keep her mother safe, while Drexel assured Ziona that there was no need to worry about Megara.  Ziona knew her mother would be safe with them, and watched them depart until they were no longer in sight.

As Ziona turned to rejoin the party, there stood Doc with his hands behind his back.

"Hullo, Ziona," he said a bit sheepishly. "I know how worried you are about your parents, so I picked these for you to ease your pain."

From behind his back Doc pulled forth a bouquet of wildflowers, and Ziona's sad smile brightened a little.

"That's very kind of you, Doc.  Thank you for thinking of me.  They're beautiful."

Enthused by Ziona's acceptance of the wildflowers, Doc decided to try his luck a bit further.

"Well, you’re welcome.  You know, Ziona, I was wondering if you would like to accompany me to dinner before we depart."

Ziona, surprised by the request, and thinking of the mission at hand replied, "I'm not sure there is time for such luxuries right now, Doc."

Doc could see the sadness creep back into her face.

"Well, Varr and the new adventurers have already gone to purchase the equipment we need, and they said they were going to get some ale afterward, so I thought there would be time."

"Well," Ziona began, "I suppose it would give us a chance to discuss tactics, and we can look over my Father's map."

Ziona pulled a map from the scroll case she kept in her pack, and in doing so, awakened Rossal.  

"My mother gave it to me," she explained.  It showed many odd shapes and symbols, none of which looked familiar to Doc.

"Shall we go?" he asked.

Taking a final look in the direction her Mother and companions went, Ziona turned to Doc with Rossal on her shoulder.

"Let's be off."

*********************************

A short while later the party regrouped in Noristuor's home.  Ziona was eager to show him the map, and the two stooped over a table studying it while Rossal slumbered on his bed of gems.

In an adjacent room stood Solstar and Aarack.

"You seem especially tense and moody tonight," remarked Solstar.

"In case you haven't noticed, Solstar, we are about to travel with a half-drow bastard! I would have refused to travel with such a creature if not for the opportunity to kill drow in the Underdark," snapped Aarack.

"She is a cleric of a deity who is known for promoting kindness and racial harmony," Solstar noted.

"A _Drow_ deity no less!  I shall die a bloody death before I let her lay a finger upon me."

Solstar decided it was not worth the effort to push the issue.  Why let worry mar his handsome complexion when there was nothing he could do to change Aarack's mind?

Meanwhile, in the dining area of Noristuor's home were Varr and Doc.  Spread upon the table were various potions and items they had purchased and collected throughout their adventures.  They were trying to separate the items to decide who should carry what in the Underdark.

"So how did your romantic feast with the half-drow turn out?" asked Varr.

"Well, it was a fine meal," replied Doc.  "I even paid extra gold to see that it was clean and lighted by candles.  But, Ziona hardly noticed my efforts.  She barely ate her food, and spent the entire time recalling stories her father had told her of his life in the Underdark."

"That's too bad," remarked Varr, who was clunking about in his armor.

"And although I think Rossal is the cutest lil' puddin' head I've seen, I wish she hadn't brought him with us.  He made a sort of growling noise every time I tried to reach for Ziona's hand...not that she noticed anyhow."

"The potions and gear we have are all here.  We should gather everyone to divide the goods."

Doc sighed. 
"You don't think Ziona has eyes for the new sorcerer in our group, do you?"

"Eh? How should I know?" huffed Varr.  "Personally, I don't know what all the fuss is about.  I like short bearded women myself."

"Awh, forget it," sighed Doc.  The two walked into the room where Noristuor and Ziona were viewing the map.  Noristuor turned when he heard the _clang! clang! clang!_ of Varr's footfalls, which woke Rossal from his slumber.

"You are far to loud to be journeying into the Underdark, Dwarf!"

"Is there a way to silence him?" questioned Rossal in Ziona's ears.

"Perhaps if you had different armor, Varr?" asked Ziona.

"Varr does not leave behind his plate mail," he grumbled.

Doc, seeing a chance to please Ziona, offered his Boots of Elvenkind to Varr to use on the adventure.  It took some prodding but they finally persuaded Varr to wear the boots.  The party also divided the newly purchased supplies, and items they collected along the way, and were soon ready to depart.

Noristuor accompanied the adventurers to the cave they had to enter according to Zellian's map.  He wished them well in his own grumpy manner and was off.

Solstar took a moment to recite the spidery words of a sorcerer's spell and cast _Darkvision_ on those who needed it.  Since Varr was Dwarven and Aarack was an Earth Genasi, they had no need for the spell.

Ziona took some time to cast _Continual Light_ on selected items so that each party member would have a constant light source should they need it.  Aarack refused assistance from Ziona,  however, which left her momentarily angry.

Having prepared as much as they could, the party began their descent into the deep, evil world of The Underdark.

_MORE TO COME..._


----------



## madriel (Mar 11, 2002)

What's the Time of Flowers?  I should remember but it's not coming to me.  

Glad to see the Unusual Heroes in any incarnation.


----------



## Ziona (Mar 11, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *What's the Time of Flowers?  I should remember but it's not coming to me.
> 
> Glad to see the Unusual Heroes in any incarnation. *




The Time of Flowers is Spring time in Forgotten Realms.  
(page 77 in the Forgotten Realms hand book if you have it.)

I have another update to finish last week's session, (which i'll post tomorrow) and then I have today's session.  Stick around & check back.  Great stuff coming up! Thanks for the support!


----------



## madriel (Mar 11, 2002)

Ziona said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Time of Flowers is Spring time in Forgotten Realms.
> (page 77 in the Forgotten Realms hand book if you have it.)
> ...




Thanks.  I don't have the hand book since our only FR campaign lasted 6 or 7 sessions before the DM discovered Evercrack.  He bought the hand book just a week before he abandoned DMing so we only got a brief overview of the FR setting.  Our other campaigns have all been either GH or SL.

Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 11, 2002)

Oh, no! It seems I have another story to read. 

I like Underdark voyages


----------



## Ziona (Mar 12, 2002)

The heroes traveled in the quiet darkness for quite sometime.  They hardly noticed the ground sloping downward as they went.  As they continued their descent deeper underground, Ziona and Rossal, (who were bringing up the rear), were attacked.

The creature, a large cat-like beast with tentacles, was after the Psudodragon.  Rossal, being an agile creature, easily dodged the monsters attacks.

Doc and Aarack were the first two to attack the creature known as a Displacer Beast.  Doc managed to score a hit on the monster, but Aarack swung his sword and missed.  It seemed that Beast moved quickly into another position before his sword could hit.

Solstar's silky words erupted in a Charm Monster spell.  The Displacer Beast seemed to consider Solstar a friend, but continued it's attacks on the others.  It reached out to attack Doc, but missed.

Aarack attempted another attack, but the image of the beast continued to blur and shift out of his reach.  Doc, Ziona, and even Rossal were having the same trouble. 

Varr, his short legs and heavy armor keeping him from running into the melee faster, cursed at the monster in Dwarven.

Finally, after the beast was surrounded, Aarack delivered the final, crushing blow.  Varr could be heard grumbling as he arrived too late to join the fight.

The companions dusted themselves off after the attack and continued on.  Upon entering the next room, they found themselves surrounded by Drow and Kobolds.  Instantly the party was engulfed by _Darkness._ 

Varr reacted immediately, still fuming from missing out on the last battle.  He attacked the Drow that was directly in front of him before the darkness came.  He felt thrilled when Frostbite, his trusty axe, cut into his foe.

Rossal blindly attacked the Drow that was near him, but his poisonous tail found no purchase.  

Ziona, calling upon her Divine powers, cast _Daylight_ just then, and negated the blinding _Darkness._ From there, the melee continued on a more even playing field, allowing Doc, Aarack, and Varr to hack away at their enemies, while Solstar magically attacked.

Suddenly, a ball of acid fell in the vicinity of the party, dealing some minor damage to several of the heroes.  However, Solstar singled out the wizard of the group, and attempted a _Polymorph Other_ spell on the magic-using Drow, without success.

_Darkness_ fell over the party again, causing Rossal and Aarack to miss their targets.  Aarack was not satisfied with the swipe, however, and swung a second time, killing his opponent with his Drow Bane sword.

Varr continued his vicious attacks, despite his blindness in the magical darkness.  He heard the cry of death in the foe he struck, and continued to cleave...right into Aarack!  Aarack let out an angry wail as he felt the axe chop into him, but did not altogether realize it was his ally who was trying to cut him down like a tree.

Ziona spoke the whispery words of her divine spell and cast  _Moonblade_ allowing her to see a very short distance in front of her.  She swung and hit the female Drow blocking her way, and understood the Underdark words for "traitor" and "excrement" as the enemies dying words spat out.

Doc, Aarack, and Varr continued attacking in the midst of the _Darkness_ spell.  Solstar felt the wall and decided to follow it until he reached the normal blackness of the Underdark, but he ran into Doc first.

Although separated for the most part, each party member could hear the poisonous crossbow bolts being fired in waves.  

Varr, feeling the presence of a foe in his area attacked, and cut into Aarack for a second time!  Aarack, this time recognizing Varr by the sound of his armor and the sheer force of his blows, cried out again, shouting angrily at Varr.  But Varr, raging like the angry Barbarian he is, continued to hack at the enemy...in this case, Aarack.

Finally the heroes made their way out of the blackness and regrouped.  Ziona saw Aarack sliced and bloodied and rushed to his aid.

"Don't *touch* me," he spat.

"Don't be foolish. You're badly hurt." Ziona felt the same hatred in Aarack's tone as the female Drow had shown her before she died.

"Only because of your imbecile friend, the Dwarf!  He hit me at least four times, thinking me a filthy Drow!"

Varr, wiping away the froth that was pouring into his beard, just shrugged.  The others looked on, shocked by Aarack's disgust.  Ziona sighed.

"At least allow me to use my wand to heal your wounds.  You will surely die here in the Underdark if you sustain further injury without being healed," she protested.

Aarack turned his back on her smugly.

"Now listen here," Doc started. "Ziona is far removed from the vermin that crawls throughout the Underdark.  She is not evil, she is a lady, and I will not allow you to treat her so horribly.  If you plan to carry on with us, you'll have to be healed."

Aarack turned and faced Ziona.

"I will not accept healing from your Drow Goddess.  If this wand is in any way connected with your deity, I'll have nothing to do with it."

"It does not..." Ziona quietly replied.

"Fine.  Do it and let's carry on," Aarack snapped.

Ziona took a deep breath, controlling her anger and confusion.  She knew this could be the first step towards mending whatever pain Aarack had suffered from the hands of a Drow.  She used the wand to heal his wounds, and turned to put the wand in her pack when Aarack threw two gold at her feet.

"I'll _NOT_ accept payment!" she boomed.

"I'll not accept your charity, Drow."

Ziona's grayish skin burned red at the insult.

"Keep your gold, Ranger.  I am a Priestess through the blessing of my Goddess, charged with the mission of promoting harmony and peace between the races.  If you judge me without understanding me, so be it, but I'll not be insulted by your ignorance!"

With that, Ziona turned to the rest of her companions to see who needed healing, leaving the gold on the floor of the cavern.


Once the awkwardness of the situation had passed, Solstar asked Ziona about her father's map.  She took it from her pack and Doc joined them in studying it.  They decided it would be best to backtrack and head down a side passage to rest.

When they arrived at an area they thought was more safe than the main corridor, they decided upon watches.  It went without saying that Ziona and Aarack would not share a watch.  After the watch order was decided, the parts of the group slept while the watches began.

Later, during Aarack's watch, a handful of Drow happened upon the party.  Aarack awakened the party, and Solstar, being the first one up and having rested well, cast _Fireball_  on the attacking drow.  He smiled, showing off his glimmering white teeth, and took his place for the next watch.

Hours later, the watches were over, and the party continued to travel deeper into the Underdark.  By this time, Solstar had to cast _Darkvision_ again, and after a few silky sounding words, the heroes could see in the dark again.

After a short while of traveling, the companions began hearing an odd sort of clicking noise.  As they rounded the corner, they came to see two large, beetle-looking beasts hovering over a woman.

Ziona recognized the monsters as Hook Horrors.  Aarack, also recognizing their enemy, shouted to the party to attack near the neck of the beasts.

As the party attacked one Hook Horror, Solstar polymorphed the other into a snail and put it in his pocket for future use.  Having quickly disposed of the enemies, Doc and Ziona approached the woman.

Doc, reaching out and smiling, helped the woman up.

"I'm Cleo," she said in a breathy voice.

"Greeting, Milady," Doc bowed.  "I am Doc Midnight, here to aid you if I may.  Are you okay?  Do you need assistance?"

"She's fine," interrupted Aarack. "If she wasn't hurt by Hook Horrors, and she's running about the Underdark alone, then she's fine."

Doc, ignoring Aarack's comments asked, "Do you have a weapon to protect yourself with, Milady?"

"How did you come to this place?" asked Solstar.

Cleo turned, and upon seeing the dashingly handsome face of Solstar began walking away from Doc.

"Oh, I...I was taken prisoner by the awful Drow," she pouted.

"Did the Drow have any other prisoners?" asked Ziona, interested in news of her father.

Cleo saw Ziona and took a step back.

"It's okay," said Doc, working his way back to Cleo.  "Ziona is only Half-Drow. She's on our side."

"Yes, but who’s side is Cleo on,” questioned Aarack.

“You do not trust me?” 

“There are few I do trust,” Aarack said, shooting a look at Ziona.

“Was there a male Drow among the other prisoners, Cleo?” questioned Ziona.

“Oh yes. The lame Drow.  He tried to tell me they were taking us into their city, but they whipped him for speaking to me. He seemed different from the others somehow,” replied Cleo.

“How did you manage to escape?” asked Solstar.
“Yes, how  *did* you escape?” asked Doc, grasping her hand and turning her from Solstar.

Solstar, suspecting Cleo of something tried casting _Charm Monster_ on her.  She spun around angrily to face him, cheeks burning red.

“Why do you cast upon me?” she shouted.
Ziona stepped between the two and came up with a fib. 
“He was only trying to cast an armor spell on you for your protection.  He has done the same for others.”

“Well, he should have asked my permission first,” snapped Cleo.
“Yes, you should always ask a Lady’s permission first,” replied Doc.

Ziona turned to face Doc with a surprised look upon her face.  Doc hardly noticed, his eyes following Cleo.  

Doc pulled Cleo aside and gave her some armor to wear, and his finely crafted dagger that Ziona had cast _Continual Flame_ on.  Solstar, not trusting Cleo anymore than the rest of the party, (with the exception of Doc), offered to make her invisible so she could go back to the surface without being seen.

“Oh, that’s okay. I’d rather stay here with all of you…” she replied, her gaze lingering on Doc.

So it was decided that Cleo would travel with the group, though no one (except Doc) was very happy about it.

_MORE TO COME…_


----------



## Xaltar (Mar 12, 2002)

Hey, 

I only tried to charm her so I could send her home safely.  I have a 22 Charisma (with a cloak of +2 CHR), the ALLURING feat, and GREATER SPELL FOCUS (Enchantment).  I started to have a really bad feeling when I failed at such a simple task.

- Solstar


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 12, 2002)

> Ziona turned to face Doc with a surprised look upon her face. Doc hardly noticed, his eyes following Cleo.




Ahhh... c'est l'amour... 

Not like Ziona gave me any thought at all. I understand her state of pain right now, but I have to turn my attention to where it's appreciated. In my mind, I thought I'd continue to be Ziona's friend, but at least I'd woo the girl I had half a drow's chance in Cormyr with. 

Of course, with the benefit of hindsight... *cough cough*


----------



## Jettok (Mar 12, 2002)

> Shameless Plug
> Greetings All,
> 
> Just a shameless plug for the other campaign that Doc is currently a player in. Check out his adventures with The Unusual Heroes: Journal of a Half-Drow thread!!




Well here is a bumb for Ziona and a shamless plug for my campaign  .


http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6344 

Campaign by Jettok, written and edited by Doc Midnight.


----------



## madriel (Mar 12, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ahhh... c'est l'amour...
> 
> ...




You two-timing hussy you!


----------



## Drak (Mar 12, 2002)

Doc gets his


----------



## Ziona (Mar 12, 2002)

The party traveled for awhile until they came upon a ratty-looking stair path.  After inspecting the map, they estimated that the route was slightly over a day's travel.

They decided to tie a rope around one another so that no one would fall into the deep chasm that the stairs wound around.  
Un-enthused about the lengthy trek, they began climbing each step.  Aarack lead the way again, with Varr, Doc, Cleo, Solstar, Ziona, and Rossal following behind.

The only stops that were made were for occasional sips from their waterskins.  Once they reached the top of the path, they were faced with an intersection.  Knowing they had to rest, and rest  *now*, they set up a makeshift camp and used the same watches as last time.

Rossal curled up on Ziona's pack, Varr was already snoring, and Cleo snuggled up close to Doc.  Ziona prayed to The Dark Maiden, and Solstar and Aarack talked quietly while setting up.

After Ziona's watch, she walked over to where Doc lay sleeping, his arm around Cleo.  She nudged him with her booted foot, trying to wake him for his watch.  They shared an awkward moment when Cleo reached out groggily for him.  He stood up and took his place opposite Aarack and started his watch.  Ziona walked to the opposite side of the campsite, took off her chain mail bikini, and fell asleep beside Rossal.

Doc, still exhausted from the long treacherous walk, still felt groggy.  He tried to think of how he might stay awake for his watch, but the only thing that came to mind was a jig he learned long ago from a tavern wench.  So, to keep himself awake, he began to dance.  Aarack turned, thinking an enemy upon them, and was shocked to see Doc jumping and dancing about.

"What are you doing, your buffoon?"

"What? Oh, well, I was practicing my dance steps.  The ladies love a good jig, you know."

Aarack's face contorted in anger.
"You _DO_ realize we're in the Underdark, surrounded on all sides by the Drow, right?"

"Hmmm...yes, that's true," replied Doc, still clumsily dancing around.

"Then stop your shenanigans! We're on watch to guard the party as they sleep, not to attract every enemy in the area!" he hissed quietly."

"Right you are," said Doc, feeling more fatigued than he did before he began his jig.

A short while later, Doc sat down on the ground, and although he fought it well, he lost the battle and fell to sleep on his watch.  When it was time to switch, Aarack was annoyed to find Doc asleep.  Aarack woke Solstar, and went to sleep, while Solstar shook Doc and made him join the rest of the party in a slumbering circle.   

On Varr's watch, Cleo woke up and began talking to him, asking him all about Doc Midnight.  Rossal woke as well, and listened to their conversation.  Varr told Cleo all about his adventures so far with Doc and how Doc nearly died twice, and how Ziona had saved him.

Soon it was time to wake the group and continue on their journey to find Zellian. After gathering their things, Solstar cast _Darkvision_, and the party carried on through the intersection, coming to a cavern.  Waiting for them in the dark were Drow, gnolls, two trolls, and the mage who escaped from their last battle...

_MORE TO COME..._


----------



## Immort (Mar 13, 2002)

Well I must say that I am getting the feel of the new writing style of the campaign, and quite honestly looking forward to further installments.  Keep up the good work.

-Immort


----------



## Horacio (Mar 13, 2002)

I like a lot the style of writting too. And the adventure looks promising. Keep on the good work!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 13, 2002)

I'm incredibly impressed with how tight Melissa's writing style is. Considering some of the things she'll just blurt out while musing on what her the inside of her blanket smells like, She's turning out to have a real talent for words. 

Too bad there might be a forehead-slapper of an upcoming Drak decision that everyone saw coming...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 13, 2002)

Xaltar said:
			
		

> *Hey,
> 
> I only tried to charm her so I could send her home safely.  I have a 22 Charisma (with a cloak of +2 CHR), the ALLURING feat, and GREATER SPELL FOCUS (Enchantment).  I started to have a really bad feeling when I failed at such a simple task.
> 
> - Solstar *




This would make me super-paranoid. Cleo  has a will save that allows her to beat a DC of 22+ (don't know what the Alluring feat does).  No divinations on her?


----------



## Drak (Mar 13, 2002)

I made him feel bad about casting on her without her permission.  Cleo was mad and Doc help defend her after all.. lol.


----------



## Ziona (Mar 14, 2002)

Thank you for your compliments.
I have been working on the story during my lunch break, and I will try to post more tonight, but we have our Thursday night campaign to play (which Doc writes for) so, we'll see.

Thanks again for the encouragement!!


----------



## Horacio (Mar 15, 2002)

Ziona said:
			
		

> *Thank you for your compliments.
> *




Not at all, you deserve them!

Waiting for the next update


----------



## Ziona (Mar 16, 2002)

*Seventh-day of Kythorn*

My companions and I are now in the Underdark.  Right now they slumber while it is my turn to take a watch.  It has been rather quiet the last hour or more, (with the exception of the snoring coming from Varr.)  Rossal is on watch with me, and he is quite a help, considering his psudodragon eyes can see any invisible foe that may sneak upon us.

At the other side of the cavern is Aarack.  I am surprised he didn’t object to sharing a watch with me.  Perhaps he believes he can keep an eye on me this way.  I can understand that he may have anger towards the drow, but I am among his allies in this traveling group, and I pray that he will come to trust me before long.  He takes extra watches, and seems to require less sleep and food than the rest of us.  I suspect that the ring he wears, like the one Drexel had, enables him to function this way.  It has been helpful to us, but I wonder if he uses it as a tool to watch over those of us he doesn’t trust. 
He showed great distrust of our new traveling companion, Cleo.  

I must admit that I don’t trust her much, myself.  Doc seems rather taken by her.  I am not upset by his interest in Cleo, but I find it unsettling that he should change his interest from one woman to another so quickly.  I also think there is something more to Cleo than she is revealing to us.  I fear that if I mention this to Doc he may think me jealous.  I do not feel jealousy, however.  I suppose I am just surprised by his hasty change of heart.

At any rate, my thoughts always take me back to my father.  What have the drow done to him?  Why have they taken him after all this time?  I feel responsible for the horror that has been unleashed upon my parents.  My travels with the group surely raised the suspicion of the drow. I know that Mother is being taken care of with Drexel and Spiderfang, but what of my father?  Cleo said a “lame drow” was prisoner with her, but I don’t know if I should believe her story.  Something about her seems odd, and I know that Aarack and Solstar felt the same when we found her.  I know I will not be the only one keeping an eye on her during the upcoming day.

My watch has come to an end, and I must awaken Doc for his turn.  Aarack still stands motionless and silent at the opposite side of the hall.  I see that Rossal has gone back to sleep with the rest of the group, which is where I plan on going.  My Blessed Dark Maiden, please keep my father safe…

-Ziona



********************************************


As the party continued walking up to the dark cavern opening before them, Aarack paused.  

“Halt…my sword is vibrating…there are drow nearby!”

Ziona, eager to find her father, sprang forward and screamed, 
“Down with your evil ways followers of Lloth!”
Calling upon her divine gifts, she cast _Flame Strike_ at her enemies.  Three drow fell, but after the remaining drow recovered from their initial shock, they began their attack. 

Varr began cleaving into the gnolls and drow that stood before him, killing three before he was finished.  

Rossal telepathically related to each of his companions that a Priestess of Lloth was among their foes.  He cast _Magic Missile_ at her, but it seemed to have no effect.  She grimaced at him, and everyone was suddenly engulfed in _Darkness._

Doc, feeling along the wall, found a side passage and walked into it and out of the magical darkness.  He realized that this passage must lead to other side of the cavern, which would place him behind the Priestess and the Magic-User.  He ran down the passage, only to be welcomed by a slew of crossbow bolts.  He was hit, and feeling sick and woozy, fell unconscious almost instantly.  The pack of drow that was taking refuge in the side passage surrounded him.

Meanwhile, in the main cavern, Cleo fearfully called out for Doc.  Ziona cast _Daylight_ and her party members, who were waiting for her to do so, sprang into action.

Solstar recited words in the spidery language of magic and a _Fireball_ burst into the room.  The drow were stunned momentarily, but otherwise unaffected by the fiery effects.  The trolls and gnomes were not so lucky, however.  

Aarack ran up to the drow in his way and began cutting them down with great precision.  Next to him stood Varr, who cleaved through a mass of evil-doers in the blink of an eye.
Cleo, finally able to see, continued calling out for Doc, and ran down the side passage where Doc had disappeared.  She had not seen him go, but he was nowhere else to be seen, and she did not like all the spells and melee going on around her.

Rossal flew up and stung a gnoll that was preparing to attack Aarack from behind.  The gnoll growled loudly, then fell to his knees and hit the floor of the cavern face first as sleep took him over.

The drow continued their attacks, and crossbow bolts flew through the air like raindrops.  The trolls, who were beginning to regenerate, tried to attack Varr, without even coming close to hitting the heavily armored dwarf.

Varr, swinging his axe, Frostbite, over his head shouted “It’s time I put you on ice!”  Then suddenly, as if frozen himself, Varr was _Held_ mid-strike.
Solstar cast another _Fireball_ which destroyed the drow mage, a troll and two gnolls.  Ziona was stood beside him casting, and _Flame Strike_ tore through the air, killing the remaining drow, and the Priestess of Lloth.

In the adjacent side passageway, Doc was rising from the ground.  A wicked smile appeared on Cleo’s face as she shouted, “Kill them Doc Midnight!  Kill them all!”

“Of course, Milady!”

Doc ran into the fray of crossbow bolts with increased vigor.  He attacked and killed two of the drow that were surrounding him without hesitation.

Meanwhile, in the cavern, Ziona cast _Moonblade_ and struck the motionless Varr with it.  The magical blade scrambled the magic that held Varr, and he finished the swing with his axe, which took a chunk out of the ground below. 

“Varr! Find Doc and Cleo. They have not been seen since the _Darkness_ spell was cast,” Ziona instructed him.

Varr, seeing only one other passage Doc and Cleo could have taken, ran down the side passageway.

“Varr! Fabulous to see you! Help me defeat these foul villains,” called Doc upon seeing Varr enter.  Varr, seeing no more drow to ‘defeat’ was confused, until Doc plunged his sword into Cleo’s midsection.

Cleo spat blood from her mouth in Doc’s direction and hissed “You’ll pay Doctor Midnight!!” and disappeared before their eyes.

Doc, looking hurt and shocked, turned to Varr.
“Women,” Varr mumbled, and began walking back to the cavern to regroup with the others.  

Back in the cavern, Solstar polymorphed one troll into a turtle and Aarack was burning the body of the other.  Ziona began making her way towards the sidepassage when Doc and Varr appeared.

“What happened?” asked Ziona upon seeing Doc’s pasty complexion.
“There were drow in the side passage waiting for us.”

“Where is Cleo?” asked Solstar.
“The wench was evil!” snorted Varr.  “Told you, it’s bearded women or nuthin’!”

“I knew there was something odd about her,” said Aarack. “Where is she now? Did she get away?”

“She disappeared! Just poof! And she was gone,” said Varr.
“Did she say anything or attack you?” asked Solstar.
Doc just sighed.  
“She said that I’d pay.  It’s too bad, you know. I thought she really liked me,” he said, putting his arm around Ziona.
Ziona, shrugging of his arm smugly remarked, “You think that about many women, don’t you Doctor Midnight…”
She wiped the blood from her bastard sword and hurried them on.  
There was no time to waste.  Her father must be found.

_MORE TO COME…_


----------



## Ziona (Mar 16, 2002)

After wandering the tunnels according to their map, the party came upon another cavern.  This one was different from the last…it was empty.  They searched the area, and Aarack checked the floor for any tracks.  They came to the conclusion that there was nothing to be found there.  Doc, still feeling the effects of the drow poison, sat on the floor of the cavern.

“I think I need to rest,” he said.

“Rest? We cannot rest, Doc. My father’s life is at stake,” Ziona said flatly.

Doc did not want to ask for her healing, although he knew she would give it to him.  He felt as though he did nothing wrong and that she shouldn’t be angry with him.  His pride kept him from asking for her assistance.

“Well, I’m going to wait here.  I think that it would be safer for the moment.  If Cleo decides she’s going to get revenge on me, it could effect our mission.”

“But if you stay here, and she comes back, you’ll be without help to defend yourself,” said Solstar. 

“I will be fine.  After all, she is only a wench.  I will have no problem defeating a wicked woman,” he insisted.  “Just go. I will catch up momentarily.”

Although reluctant, the party turned to go.  Ziona looked over her shoulder and said, “If you need assistance Doc, I can heal your wounds.”

“Not these wounds,” Doc replied.

Ziona frowned, then turned and caught up with the party.

They entered another cavern that seemed to be empty as well.  It was just as dark and almost as quiet, except for the sudden vibrations that came from Aarack’s sword.  There were drow inside, and Aarack was ready to make them bleed.

Aarack was the first to run forward to attack.  He swung his sword and slashed into the dark drow flesh.  Behind him, Ziona attacked the drow with her bastard sword, while Varr chopped them down with Frostbite.

The drow resorted to firing their poisonous crossbow bolts again, which hit Aarack and took him down.  Solstar cast _Fireball_ upon the drow, which dropped several of them.  Rossal took out a wand and cast _Magic Missile_ taking down a drow of his own, while Ziona approached Aarack.

Ziona knew that Aarack would accept no healing or “charity” from her.  However, she knew that if she did nothing, he would be taken prisoner or killed.  She knelt beside him chanting, and cast _Neutralize Poison_ over him.  She was quick to move away from him, in hopes that he would not realize she had helped him.

Varr charged and killed the drow that was fast approaching Ziona and Aarack.  Groggily, Aarack got back to his feet, knowing that some sort of magic had rid him of the poison.  There was no time to argue, however, since another drow was already upon him.  He swung his Drow Bane and sliced the drow apart.

_Darkness_ fell on the group again.  Ziona feared she could not cast _Daylight_ enough in this wretched place!  

Aarack, not only worried about the attacking drow, but worried that Varr was so close to him, began making his way out of the magical darkness.  Ziona began chanting to her Goddess, and _Daylight_ poured over the room.  Being able to see again, Solstar cast _Hold Person_ on the female drow magic-user, but she was unaffected.  Rossal tried his luck stinging the same female in hopes of putting her to sleep.  Varr came running up to her then, ready to attack.  She dodged his advances however, and made her way around the party, and disappeared down the corridor leading out of the cavern.

Looking around them, the party saw no other enemies.

“Where did they go?” asked Varr.
“I don’t know.  They are fast and quiet,” replied Solstar. “I’ll stay here and watch while the others are searching about.”

Aarack, mumbling curses about the assistance he received when he fell, searched around the cavern for any sort of hidden alcoves or passageways.  It wasn’t long before Solstar was calling out “We’ve got company!!”

Aarack turned just in time to see Solstar get struck by a crossbow bolt and drop to the floor.  Varr was already advancing and attacking the oncoming drow.  Ziona took out her bastard sword and dropped one drow.  While trying to attack the next drow, she clumsily threw her sword, which landed in a small alcove near the entrance to the cavern.  

Aarack, trying to make his way to Solstar, cut down two foes with his drow-hating sword.  Varr cleaved into several more drow, while Rossal stung another.

Ziona, taken off guard by the sudden loss of her sword, was struck by a slew of crossbow bolts.  She remained unaffected by the poison, however.  She quickly reached into her pack and pulled forth a morning star and began attacking the oncoming enemies.

Rossal flew over to Solstar’s unconscious body and began stinging the drow who were trying to drag him away, while Varr and Aarack continued to hack down the wave of drow pouring into the cavern.

Rossal began communicating to Ziona that Solstar needed help.  She made her way to them, swinging the morning star into the faces of her foes.  Upon reaching Solstar, she cast _Neutralize Poison_ and covered him while he was getting up.

Varr and Aarack finished off the last few drow and stood panting in the doorway of the cavern.

“How do these damn drow keep escaping?” cursed Aarack.
“They ran out this way!” shouted Varr, running out of the cavern.
“Don’t you fool!”

It was too late.  Varr had run out of the cavern, clanging and banging in his full plate.  The party saw darkness fall around him, and then suddenly there was silence.  The sound of his armor could no longer be heard.

“Wonderful! The stupid fool of a dwarf is lost in the dark! Do something about it!” growled Aarack.

Ziona, fed up with Aarack’s attitude and unthankful manner, pushed him aside and cast _Daylight_.

“You should not have done that,” murmured Solstar. “Now you’ve got the attention of what ever drow and beast is out there…”

Ziona and Aarack only threw each other scalding glances, while Varr ran back to regroup with the party.  But Varr only makes it half way before he is struck by a crossbow bolt.  “Damn drow poison…Ya gotta do better than that to take me down!” He shouted heartily.

Ziona began looking around for her bastard sword.  It was then that she realized the alcove her sword had flown into was in darkness.  

“I’ll get it,” said Varr.
“Just a moment,” said Ziona, stopping him.  “I’ll send something in to make sure nothing is waiting in the darkness for us.”
She began casting and a celestial badger appeared, and ran into the darkness.  They waited a few moments and it didn’t return.
“Whattaya want? The badger isn’t going to pull out the sword for you,” snickered Varr, and he entered the darkness.

Ziona looked to Solstar, who said, “You enter this way, and Aarack and I will go around the pillar and enter from the opposite side.  If there are any drow in there, they aren’t getting away this time.”

Ziona lifted her morning star and entered the darkness where Varr had, while Solstar and Aarack made their way out of the cavern and around the pillar.  As they did, they came face to face with drow and kobolds.  

“Wonderful,” grumbled Aarack.

Rossal, who was waiting on the other side of the pillar for Ziona to return heard crossbow bolts being fired where Aarack and Solstar had gone.  

“Ziona…I think there is trouble! I hear the drow attacking!”

Rossal flew around the pillar and found that Solstar was unconscious on the ground and Aarack was standing motionless with his sword drawn.  Just then, a small Air Elemental appeared and began to attack Rossal. 

“Ziona! Trouble!” he managed to communicate to her.

Ziona, knowing that Rossal could read her surface thoughts, communicated back that she was going to use her Dust of Disappearing in the darkness so she would emerge invisible.  She asked Rossal to tell Varr to do the same, but it was too late.  Varr had run out of the darkness to find his companions being held a spear point.  

“Zhfgheiok  tyeewhkk  thiiisannal!!”

Ziona, now invisible, whispered to Varr, “They said to drop your weapon.”

“Never!” spat Varr, and he turned, running back into the darkness.

On the other side of the pillar, Rossal had managed to fly away from the Elemental long enough to sprinkle some of his own Dust on himself.  He communicated to Varr to do the same.  

Ziona let Rossal know that she was going to try to find Doc.  There were dozens and dozens of drow looking for them, and they needed his help.  Rossal communicated this to Varr, who decided to stay and watch where the drow were taking Solstar and Aarack.  

“Ziona said they will make them slaves.  If they were going to kill them, they would have done it by now. Keep close watch on which way they go, and meet us in the cavern where we left Doc.”

“Be careful, lad,” thought Varr, but Rossal was already too far away to hear Varr’s thoughts.

_MORE TO COME…_


----------



## Little_Buddha (Mar 17, 2002)

Why did Doc attack Cleo? I have a tendency to skimread, so I may have missed something... Still, I can't figure out why the previously smitten duellist would suddenly turn on her. Hallucinatory poison?


----------



## Drak (Mar 17, 2002)

Well Ziona can't write what she doesn't know.  Cleo was a Succubus.  No one in the party trusted her except Doc.  So, she actually went to try to save him.  She ran over to the unconcious Doc revealed her true form to the Drow who considered her an ally.  She kissed Doc (draining a level) and got him up with a potion she had hidden from the party.  She attempted to Charm Doc but he made his save. Midnight bluffed reasonably that he was under control and the creature was ultra vain.


----------



## Little_Buddha (Mar 17, 2002)

I got/guessed most of that. What I don't understand is;

Doc's smitten with Cleo. He leaps into combat to defend her, but is struck down. When he comes to (thanks to her), he... runs her through. Is it just me, or is a link missing there?

Unless he knew she tried to _charm_ him and merely reacted to that, of course. Still seems a bit extreme. I don't understand why "what a babe" transforms to "she must die"...


----------



## Ziona (Mar 17, 2002)

I understand what you're saying, but that's the way it happened, so that's what I wrote in the story.

Like Drak said, I was not fully aware of what transpired in the side passageway.  Doc & Varr returned stating that she was evil, and that she would be returning to take revenge, so that' s how it came through in the write up.  Sorry if it seems vague.

We have just finished this week's session, so I will be working on the story tonight. Hopefully I will have something to post before the night is over.   

Thanks again for the support! 


ps. very exciting night tonight! cool character cameos as well!!


----------



## Horacio (Mar 18, 2002)

So dis Doc know she was a succubus or only she was evil?


----------



## Little_Buddha (Mar 18, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *So dis Doc know she was a succubus or only she was evil? *




And if he knows either of those things, how did he find out? 

Sorry, Ziona. I should have phrased my question better; I was actually aiming to get a response from DocNight - he haunts these boards occasionally, IIRC. I picked up that your character didn't really know the whys of the event, but I hoped that he might enlighten me.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 18, 2002)

Little_Buddha said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And if he knows either of those things, how did he find out?
> 
> *




Well, that's also another question I want to know the answer 

And why did the succubus flee, instead of killing him them, but I think Doc won't be able to answer that one


----------



## Drak (Mar 18, 2002)

The succubus dropped her illusion to intimadate the drow.  Doc saw her in her true form, batwings and all.  She tried talking to him seductively and fired off a spell.  Doc guessed what it was and played his part.  She didn't feel like she could defeat the whole party when the "not" charmed Doc attacted her.

Doc knows it's a monster but not that she is a Succubus .. lol.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 18, 2002)

Drak said:
			
		

> *Doc knows it's a monster but not that she is a Succubus .. lol. *




A very beautiful mosnter with bat wings who tries to seduce him. What can she be? A troll? A kobold? 

lol!


----------



## Ziona (Mar 19, 2002)

Rossal found it wasn’t very difficult to locate Ziona since he could mentally call out to her without their enemies hearing.  This tactic proved quite useful for finding Doc as well.  It was easier to find Varr, however, since he wasn’t as silent as he hoped in his full plate.  The four companions regrouped and began discussing what had happened, and what their next move should be.

“Varr, do you know which way Solstar and Aarack were taken?” asked Doc.

“Yeah…there was a tunnel to the left of where we were fighting.  I saw the drow take them down the passage, but I dared not follow, lad.  I was invisible, thanks to that magical dust, but they could hear me when I moved too much,” replied Varr.

“Yes, their _Silence_ spell worked to your advantage,” said Ziona.  

“Silent or not, I say we rush the blasted drow!” said Varr excitedly.

Doc’s nod showed that he, too, would like to feel his sword rip into drow flesh.

“Well, our numbers are fewer than when we began.  We can’t run into their city or even a camp of drow without a plan,” sighed Ziona.

Just then, a figure emerged from the shadows of the cavern.
“Yes, you do need a plan.”

Startled, Varr, Doc, and Ziona quickly turned around.  Rossal poked his head out of Ziona’s cloak in curiosity.

“And I suppose a drow would like to help us devise one,” Doc remarked sarcastically, drawing his weapon.

The drow’s face could not be seen through the hood of his green cloak, but his accented voice and tassels of white hair gave his race away.  He stood straight and proud with a sword on each hip.

“At ease, my friends,” he began pulling back his hood. “I am an ally in this place of evil.”
His smooth ebon face showed no anger, and his cool lavender eyes showed that he spoke the truth.  
“I am Drizzt Do’Urden.  I have been watching you for a short while now.”

Ziona stood, staring at the heroic drow that her father had told her stories about since she was just a girl.  This was Drizzt Do’Urden!  The drow who left the evils of the Underdark to make a life for himself on the surface!  Ziona could hardly believe he was here.

“How have you come to be here?” she said, half whispering.

“I had heard rumors of a drow that had escaped to the surface, like myself,” Drizzt began.  “Not knowing whether to believe the stories, I decided to find out for myself.  Guenhwyvar and I were making our way to Ashabenford when we heard that the drow had been taken into the Underdark.”

“That drow is Zellian,” Ziona replied.  “I am his daughter, Ziona, Priestess of Eilistraee.”

Drizzt looked at Ziona for a long moment, perhaps guessing at her heritage, when Doc intervened. 

“Let me get this straight.  You’re some sort of ‘good’ drow who suddenly appears out of nowhere, and wants to help us rescue our friends just because you’re a gentleman?  Why do I find this hard to believe?”  

“Calm yourself, lad,” said Varr. “I have heard of Drizzt Do’Urden.  He is an honorable elf if ever there was one!” 
Then, turning his attention to Drizzt, “This one here is Doc Midnight.  A good fighter and a good friend to have at your side.”
Then, pushing out his chest proudly he added, “I am Varr Battlehammer, and it is an honor to finally meet you.”

Drizzt had to grin when he heard the last name.
“Battlehammer…yes, you must be some relation to Bruenor.  Well met, my friend.  If you don’t mind my saying, though, you may want to leave behind your armor.  I have found that it makes you rather loud here in the Underdark.”

“I cannot!” shouted Varr.

Ziona, blushing somewhat, said, “We have already explained this to Varr, but he’ll not be without his armor.”

“Very well,” Drizzt said with smirk, “we shall have to take a less traveled path to rescue your friends.  Are you prepared to begin?”

Ziona, imbued with new vigor and glow, was ready to rescue their friends and find her father.
“Absolutely,” she said.

At that moment, Rossal appeared from Ziona’s cloak and landed on Drizzt’s shoulder.  Drizzt, taken by surprise at first, relaxed when he saw the psudodragon.

“Oh, forgive me.  This is Rossal,” smiled Ziona.

“Well met, Rossal,” said Drizzt.  “I see you travel with an interesting companion as well.”

Rossal climbed along Drizzt’s arm and flew back to Ziona.  Drizzt took out a small, black figurine that appeared to be in the shape of a cat, which he used to summon a large, black panther.

“This is Guenhwyvar.  She will assist me in creating a diversion.  When the drow see the two of us, they will be more focused on capturing us than with fighting you.”

“A diversion?  Why not just go in as a group and attack them instead of skulking around like villains?” asked Doc.

“These drow are more powerful than the ones you’ve been encountering along the way,” said Drizzt.  “When they come forward to attack Guen and I, that is when the four of you should free your friends.”

“We can’t allow you to fight a legion of drow on your own,” Ziona said, concerned.  

“Do not worry about Guen and I.  We will be fine.  We survived out here for quite sometime before going to the surface. When the time is right, free your father and your friends and leave the Underdark,” Drizzt said, his lavender eyes showing his seriousness.

Ziona looked at him, silently thanking Eilistraee that he was there.
“Thank you for what you are about to do, Drizzt Do’Urden.  You are truly a hero,” she said softly.

Drizzt looked at her for a moment, then turned to lead the way.

“Let’s be off.”


_MORE TO COME…_


----------



## Ziona (Mar 19, 2002)

Drizzt lead the group down a dark and quiet path.  The companions found themselves holding their positions often, and remaining motionless and silent for long moments.  Drizzt was an accomplished adventurer, and his talents as a ranger allowed them to avoid any complications on their way to free their friends.  It was no wonder the party hadn’t noticed that Drizzt had been following them earlier.  If it were not for his occasional hand motions guiding them along, they would not have seen him now.  Guenhwyvar was also out of sight and completely silent.  The two made an amazing team.

Finally, after a long, silent moment, Drizzt motioned for the companions to move forward.  Because the _Darkvision_ that Solstar had cast on them only went so far, Drizzt had to explain to them what dangers lurked ahead.

“I can see one of your friends in a cell with Zellian,” he said, “But the other is nowhere to be seen.”

Ironically, it was Aarack who had been put in the cell with Ziona’s father.  The two cellmates not only stayed clear of one another, but of the jailer, who poked at them with a sword if they got too close to the bars.

Aarack was fuming with anger.  He sat in the corner farthest from Zellian, giving every creature around him a look of disgust.  He was also disturbed to find that the sword the jailer held and poked the prisoners with was his Drow Bane.  How he wished he could tear the head off the jailer’s shoulders with it!

Back in the passageway, Drizzt finished describing the area to the party.  He instructed them to wait for the diversion, and then to make their way through the adjacent passageway to the cells.  The only thing in the party’s way would be a small hut.

“There is another cavern that branches off from the one that your companions are being held in.  I believe it houses two creatures known as wyverns.  Avoid these creatures as best you can,” Drizzt warned.

Varr, feeling the battle so close at hand, readied his axe.
“I’m ready to put some drow on ice!” he whispered.

“Make your friends your priority, not the attack, or you may not live to see the surface,” Drizzt said solemnly. 

Before they spilt and set the plan into motion, Ziona approached Drizzt.

“I cannot thank you enough for this,” she began. 

“I know what it is like to be captive in the Underdark, Ziona.  I could never allow one of my kind to be held here,” he replied.

Ziona understood his meaning.  Her father had taught her that being a drow did not mean being evil.  He taught her the ways of Eilistraee, and how the races could be united in peace.  He also told her of Drizzt Do’Urden, and how he held himself to higher, more honorable standards than the drow that crawl beneath the surface.  Ziona felt great hope and renewed spirit standing at Drizzt’s side, and knew that they would rescue her father this day.

“May the blessings of Eilistraee follow you, Drizzt Do’Urden.”

Drizzt looked in her pale eyes for a moment, nodded, then silently crept down the passageway.  Ziona turned and joined the group in the next corridor, waiting for a sign of Drizzt’s diversion.  After a few moments that felt like an eternity, it came.

The party heard a loud growl, and could hear the cries of an injured drow.  Unable to fight the temptation, the party risked looking around the corner and saw Drizzt spring into action.

It seemed in a single motion Drizzt had managed to pull both scimitars from their sheaths and cut down two enemies without hesitation.  The party watched in awe as Drizzt and Guenhwyvar worked side by side, tearing down the wall of drow that were now attacking them.  Ziona could hear the drow screaming out threats of all sorts, among them “take him alive…that one’s worth a fortune” and “sacrifice him to the Spider Queen!”  Drizzt was undaunted, however, and continued his deadly dance of sword play.  It was truly an incredible sight to behold.  Then suddenly, the companions watched as Drizzt and Guen stepped back, and dropped _Darkness_ on the wicked drow.

Now was the time to act!  Varr, Ziona, and Rossal used the last of their Dust of Disappearance, and Doc activated his Ring of Invisibility.  The four of them began making their ways towards the cells that held Zellian and Aarack when they realized the wretched drow jailer had not joined the fray.

Doc ran up to the jailer with his sword and made a connection with the side of the drow’s head.  Not expecting the blow, the jailer stumbled back and swiped at the air with Aarack’s sword, clipping Doc slightly through sheer luck.

Ziona noticed a female drow emerge from the hut, and quickly approached her.  Swinging her morning star, Ziona smashed the drow Priestess in the side of the face.  After recovering from the surprising attack, the Priestess of Lloth took out a glowing red mace and swung in Ziona’s direction.  Luckily, Ziona was able to avoid the blow.

Rossal flew straight to the cells and took out his specially crafted lock picks, immediately going to work on the lock.  He made sure to notify Aarack mentally that the party was there, and that he was sharing a cell with Ziona’s father.  Aarack was eager to escape the cell, and prodded Rossal on.

Varr made his way to the jailer and, crying out in dwarvish, attacked with his trusty Frostbite. 

Doc, now visible after attacking, was struck by the jailer, who was still using Aarack’s sword.  Angry and undaunted, Doc came in for another swipe, scoring a hit on the jailer, who spat ugly Underdark words at him.

Meanwhile, inside the hut, Solstar struggled to put his remaining garments on, and looked outside the hut to see Doc attacking the jailer, and the Priestess swinging her mace wildly.  Realizing his party had arrived, Solstar’s stringy words erupted in a volley of _Magic Missiles_, striking the Priestess in the back.  Fighting to put his boots on, he mumbled, “She wasn’t very impressive anyway!”

Cries of pain and the clash of weapons mingled with the occasional roar came floating from the globe of _Darkness_ that Drizzt and Guenhwyvar had disappeared in.  From the opposite side of the cavern, a sinister and sickening sound of tearing flesh could be heard from the wyvern’s cave.  

Rossal was still struggling with the lock when he noticed the shiny key ring that dangled from the jailer’s hip.  Excitedly, he flew over to the jailer and began to sting him.  Unfortunately, Rossal’s poison seemed to have no effect on the drow.  However, Doc’s rapier and Varr’s axe were having a devastating effect on the jailer.

Doc tumbled to and fro, trying to keep the drow at bay.  He had hit Doc several times now, and Doc still didn’t feel completely recovered from his last encounter with the demonic Cleo.  

The jailer, intent on maiming Doc, continued his attacks.
“You will not escape me,” he spat in crude common.
“I will, and I’ll look good doing it!” said Doc, taunting the drow.

Ziona swung her morning star again, scoring another hit on the Priestess, who, clinging to consciousness, quickly ran and disappeared in the blackness of the corridor.

Solstar, now fully dressed, cast another swarm of _Magic Missile_ which hit the jailer with force.

The jailer, turning to attack the tumbling Doc Midnight, struck his target again.  Ziona, seeing her friend bleeding, began to cast.  When she was finished reciting her silky words, _Healing Circle_ helped restore the health of Doc, Varr, Rossal, Solstar, and even herself.

Doc, feeling invigorated, tumbled towards the jailer and landed a powerful hit.  Varr, ranting and raging, scored several hits, and dropped the drow to the stone floor.  Rossal flew over to the expired drow and took the key ring from him.  He hastily unlocked the cell, allowing Aarack and Zellian to exit.
Aarack ran over to the wicked jailer, took back his sword, and cursed the drow.  Doc, seeing that Zellian had no weapon, gave him a rapier to wield.

Ziona cast her healing spell again, this time effecting Aarack and Zellian as well, which sent Aarack into an angry tirade.  Cursing, he joined Solstar at the iron chests near the hut.

“We must hurry!” cried Ziona. “There’s no telling how much longer Drizzt can keep the other drow occupied.”

“Ziona?” called Zellian.  “Is that you, my daughter?”

“I am here, father,” she cried, putting invisible arms around him.

Meanwhile, Rossal brought the key ring to Solstar, who unlocked the first chest.  Poisonous gas spewed from the chest, knocking him and Rossal unconscious.  Varr, seeing his friends fall, called out to Ziona and went to their aid.  

“Poor lads,” Varr remarked, taking the keys and unlocking the second chest.  “Just not as tough as a Battlehammer.”  A puff of gas came from the chest, and Varr fell over next to his companions, unconscious. 

“Oh, Varr!” exclaimed Ziona.

Taking the keys, Ziona approached the cell of one of the other prisoners.

“Do you have the capability of opening the chest from afar?” she asked what appeared to be a magic user.

“Of course I do.”

Ziona unlocked the cell, and the mage _Knocked_ the chest, sending a plume of gas out into the air.  It quickly dissipated.

“If you could do that,” questioned Doc, “why didn’t you just cast your way out of your cell?”

“And have the entire drow community tear me limb from limb? Don’t be so foolish!”

Aarack was already using a potion to remedy Solstar’s poison.  Ziona cast _Fairie Fire_ on Varr and Rossal so Solstar could administer potions to them as well.  Aarack, close to Ziona when she cast, went into a fit of curses again.  

“Let’s be rid of this wretched place once and for all!” he shouted.

The party gave invisibility potions to those who needed it and began fleeing down the corridor that Drizzt had explained would be the best escape route.  

Before they all could reach it, however, the sound of chains snapping in a nearby cave caught the attention of the party…



_MORE TO FOLLOW…_


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 19, 2002)

...AND I'LL LOOK GOOD DOING IT!!!


----------



## madriel (Mar 19, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *...AND I'LL LOOK GOOD DOING IT!!! *




Ooooh, is someone feeling upstaged?


----------



## Drak (Mar 19, 2002)

Nice story!  You wrote Drizzt just as I pictured him as a NPC.  If I was still the DM I'd give you bonus XP


----------



## Ziona (Mar 19, 2002)

Drak said:
			
		

> *Nice story!  You wrote Drizzt just as I pictured him as a NPC.  If I was still the DM I'd give you bonus XP   *




Bonus XP? 
DOH!  I only need 400 to level...


----------



## Xaltar (Mar 20, 2002)

> Realizing his party had arrived, Solstar’s stringy words erupted in a volley of Magic Missiles, striking the Priestess in the back. Fighting to put his boots on, he mumbled, “She wasn’t very impressive anyway!”




I think that Ash said it best, "First you wanna kill me, now you wanna kiss me. Blow."


- Xaltar


----------



## Ziona (Mar 20, 2002)

Doc was the first to notice that the wyverns had broken their chains.  Being closest to the cave, he could also hear them sniffing around, trying to locate their next meal.  

Behind Doc, two Svirfneblin that Ziona had set free began to summon an earth elemental.  The ground ripped open, and out crawled an enormous stony creature.  The Svirfneblin were unaware that the wyverns had gotten loose, and set the earth elemental into the _Darkness_ to assist those who had helped rescue them.

Doc sighed, realizing that the elemental could have been very useful in their current situation.  His exhalation of breath caught the attention of the first wyvern, which turned it’s head in Doc’s direction.  Doc’s reflexes kicked in, and any thought of being invisible flew from his mind.  He attacked the wyvern with his rapier, rendering himself visible.

Aarack, realizing belatedly that the wyverns were free, ran to Doc’s side and began cutting into the beast with Drowbane.  Since Aarack was now visible as well, the wyvern tried to plant it’s poisonous tail into his flesh, just barely missing.

Ziona heard the commotion, and turned to see her companions fighting the beasts that Drizzt had warned them to avoid.  She quickly called out to her fleeing party, but the only one to hear her was Solstar.  Varr, Rossal, and Zellian were too far along the path.  

Solstar began casting, but his _Polymorph Other_ spell seemed to have no effect on the wyvern.  Ziona began casting as well, but the effects of her spell were not evident.

Doc and Aarack continued hacking into the first wyvern, scoring hit after hit.  The wyvern angrily shot it’s tail out towards it’s prey and skewered Doc in the chest.  Doc, feeling quite ill, managed to tumble a short ways away from the wyvern and quickly drank a healing potion.  

Ziona, angry and tired of Underdark, ran up to the wyvern and used her _True Strike_ spell to smash the wyvern between the eyes, dropping it to the ground.  At that moment, the second wyvern made it’s appearance.  Solstar began casting again.  Doc, Aarack, and Ziona watched as Solstar polymorphed the deadly wyvern into a teeny ladybug.

Meanwhile, along the passageway that Drizzt had designated as the escape route, Rossal informed Varr and Zellian that he could not communicate with Ziona.  

“They must be held up somehow!” Zellian said aloud.

“To the wyvern’s cave!” shouted Varr.

Back in the wyvern area, Solstar ignored the pesky ladybug buzzing around, and cast _Detect Magic_.  He managed to grab some loot from the wretched drow and followed his party to the exit.

By the time Varr, Zellian, and Rossal were half way back, the rest of the party had caught up to them.  Ziona was still invisible, but Solstar, Aarack, and Doc were there, and could hear Varr’s heavy armor clanging about the passageway.  As they continued down the path, Doc reactivated his ring, and Solstar and Aarack drank the remaining invisibility potions.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

Hours had passed and the fatigued party made camp for one last night in the Underdark.  Aarack continued mumbling his distaste for the drow, while Solstar sat near him, half listening, half thinking about his experience with the drow.

Varr and Doc shared some ale and chewed on their rations while Rossal slumbered on Ziona’s bag.  Ziona sat talking with her father in hushed tones away from the rest of the party.  

“I’m so glad you’re okay, father,” she began.

“I’m better than okay, Ziona.  I know you have probably not noticed since the invisibility wore off only a short time ago, but the drow healed me,” said Zellian in a distant voice.

“Healed you…but why?”

“They would heal me, and I would feel healthier than I had in years.  Then they would…find cruel ways of torturing me…only to heal me and begin again.”  

Ziona sat next to her father, feeling helpless.  She regretted not being able to get to him sooner, and her eyes welled with tears.

“I am so sorry, father.  We should have gotten here sooner…”  She noticed how detached her father seemed,  how distant.  What horrors had the drow unleashed upon him?

“You arrived at an opportune time, my daughter.  I barely have a limp now!  They had finished healing me just before they put me in the cell with Aarack, then your party showed up with Drizzt.”

At the sound of Drizzt’s name Ziona’s short and pointy ears perked up.  

“Yes, it was incredible that he found us,” she replied.  “He was amazing to watch while fighting.  I pray to Eilistraee that he is well.”

“I don’t think there is a need to worry about that one,” her father said, a hopeful smile parting the worries on his face.  

As if uttering his name had summoned him, Drizzt came from out of the shadows and greeted the party.  It was obvious he had been somewhat hurt during the melee, but seemed in good spirits to see the entire party together.

Aarack stared at Drizzt, feeling somehow betrayed.  He had been held captive by the damn drow, his sworn enemy, only to be saved by one.  It filled him with anger to think that Drizzt had done him a favor.

Upon seeing Drizzt, Ziona rose to her feet. Zellian also stood up, no longer needing to rely on a walking stick.

Drizzt approached the father and daughter, thankful that they had been reunited.

“Greetings, Zellian.  It pleases me to know there are other drow besides myself who have found their way to the surface, and away from Lloth,” said Drizzt.

“If not for your courage, Drizzt Do’Urden, there would be none of our kind outside the Underdark,” Zellian replied.  “I have told Ziona of your heroics for many years.”

Ziona’s face became rosy pink as she blushed.  “Do you need healing?  What has happened to Guenhwyvar?” she asked.

“Guenhwyvar has gone back to the astral plane where she can rest.  As you probably guessed, she is a magical panther.”

“And what of your wounds,” she asked again.

Now it was Drizzt’s turn to blush ever so slightly.  “I will be fine,” he replied.

“It’s the least I can do to thank you for your help,” Ziona insisted.  “Eilistraee has blessed me with my divine gifts to use on those in need.”

Drizzt accepted the healing, and thanked her for her assistance.  He sat briefly, talking with Zellian about how he had come to live on the surface, and talked to Ziona about Eilistraee.  After a short while, he stood up.

“I must be moving along, I’m afraid.  I have some business to attend to while in the area,” Drizzt said. “Perhaps if your party finds itself traveling in Icewind Dale, you might stop by Mithral Hall and visit us.  I’m sure Bruenor would enjoy seeing Varr again.”

Ziona looked into his striking, lavender eyes and a smile appeared on her face.
“Of course.  I’m sure Varr would love that.”

“Take care, Zellian,” Drizzt said as he turned to depart.  “Farewell, Ziona.”
Then he departed into the shadows the same way he had appeared. 

Ziona sighed, staring into the darkness.  Then she turned to the party, who had already begun determining who would take each watch.  Soon they would be back on the surface in Ashabenford, basking in the sunlight.


_MORE TO FOLLOW…_


----------



## Immort (Mar 20, 2002)

It might almost seem to the untrained eye that Ziona was a might taken with the heroic Drizzt.  Course that would only be to the untrained eye.

-Immort


----------



## Ziona (Mar 20, 2002)

Immort said:
			
		

> *It might almost seem to the untrained eye that Ziona was a might taken with the heroic Drizzt.  Course that would only be to the untrained eye.
> 
> -Immort *




Well, she was a bit taken with Drizzt.  All her life she was told stories of him, so to have her childhood hero swoop in and help rescue her father was pretty incredible.  She is still young, afterall, being a half-drow of only 19 years.  The experience was bound to leave an impression on her.


----------



## Drak (Mar 21, 2002)

Whos NOT taken with Drizzt?  Heck, If I meet him I'm going to flirt with him!  lol.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 21, 2002)

Dizzt! Why's he gotta come in and playa-hate? I almost had 'er!

Dammit, Cry-ona!


----------



## Ziona (Mar 21, 2002)

What can she say? Drizzt's heroics and goodly deeds won over Ziona's heart.  

If anyone was being a "playa" it was Doc! He's the one who took Ziona out to dinner one night, and the next night was putting the moves on Cleo!!  

So, don't call her "Cry-ona" when Doc is the one whimpering!!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 21, 2002)

I'll smack "Drizzit" like the purple-skinned pop-tart he is.


----------



## Ziona (Mar 21, 2002)

Ebony skin, purple eyes.
Try to keep that straight. 

Besides, Drizzt holds himself to more honorable standards than that.  He would never fight Doc just because he called him a "purple-skinned Pop-tart."


----------



## Immort (Mar 21, 2002)

No offense to the Doc Meister, but I'm thinkin he wouldn't be lastin to long against Drizzt.  Sides, if Doc wuz a real playa he woulda known better than to hit on one girl in front of another.  Amateurs.  *sigh*

-Immort


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 21, 2002)

Dr. Midnight's not high on Wisdom... that's pretty much his gimmick.


----------



## Ziona (Mar 22, 2002)

Which is why he attacked an Illithid lich not too long ago!


----------



## Immort (Mar 22, 2002)

Whutever else yer gunna say bout ol' doc, yer gotta admit he's got stones!

-Immort


----------



## Ziona (Mar 23, 2002)

Immort said:
			
		

> *Whutever else yer gunna say bout ol' doc, yer gotta admit he's got stones!
> 
> -Immort *




You're absolutely right! That's what makes it interesting to write up his character! LOL 

Dunno if you read the Illithid Lich encounter, but it was a really funny night at the gaming table that night.  I thought we were all done for.  Can't wait for Sunday!!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 23, 2002)

Just chimin' in. Liked the use of Drizzt in the story. 
 Was waiting for Acerak to attack him. 

Hey Doc, like the Iron Maiden quote and lettering. Where do  you get that font?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 23, 2002)

The font's called Metal Lord, it's available at 1001freefonts.com. With some handy photoshopping I got the red and white into it, and I of course had to put an IM quote underneath. That's my favorite Maiden song- be Quick or be Dead. 

Before we started the other campaign, on character generation day, we found that the Maiden website has ever video available as a large streaming movie. Josh, Melissa and Lou sat in the kitchen in disgust while Doug, Other Doug and I ROCKED ON!!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 23, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *The font's called Metal Lord, it's available at 1001freefonts.com.
> 
> Before we started the other campaign, on character generation day, we found that the Maiden website has ever video available as a large streaming movie. Josh, Melissa and Lou sat in the kitchen in disgust while Doug, Other Doug and I ROCKED ON!! *




Please send me the link... 
Rock on, dude!


----------



## Ziona (Mar 26, 2002)

Greetings, all.

Just wanted to say that I will be working on the story from yesterday's session and will hopefully have something to post tonight.  Tomorrow we're going to meet Kevin Smith (WOOT!!) so forgive me if it is not updated by then.   

Yesterday's session was rather interesting...new allies and enemies revealed!  Death! Madness! Mayhem! Stick around for the update, True Believers!


----------



## drexel (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm baaaaccckkkkkk!   No game this week?  Ug... Why does Easter have to fall on a Sunday?!    :kicks rock:


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 27, 2002)

...
...Drexel??
Why aren't you posting with Drak anymore?

...

HA HA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHH!!!


----------



## drexel (Mar 27, 2002)

People would know if you ever got around to finish the story you started!  

Mmmmnnnn.... Toast.  You know what this toast needs?  Jelly!


----------



## Ziona (Apr 3, 2002)

*Eight-day of Kythorn*

Eilistraee be praised!  My parents are together and well, and my companions are safely back on the surface.  To think of the Underdark now seems like it was a child’s nightmare.  Here I sit back in the home I was raised in, writing by candlelight as I did when I was a child.  It seems so safe and protected…but for how long?  The drow invaded the surface for my father once, they’re bound to do it again.  That is why this will be my final night in the place I have come to know as “home.”

My parents have decided it would be best for them to leave Ashabenford for their own safety and the safety of the town.  I must admit that I am heartbroken, and wish it had not come to this, but I know it must be done.  Those we helped through the Library of Eilistraee* have offered to care for the farm, so my parents can return someday.  My father has spoken again with Drizzt Do’Urden, who has arranged for my parents to stay in Ten Towns in Icewind Dale.  I have been told it is not the friendliest of places, but we trust in Drizzt’s judgment, and I know my parents are well enough now to make the journey…Eilistraee watch over them.

I must admit that I still feel somewhat responsible for their situation.  What else alerted the drow of my father’s presence, if not the adventures of a half-drow Cleric of Eilistraee?  However, it is the way of The Dark Maiden to promote happiness and harmony and to pass on the Lady’s message of Hope, and that is what I have vowed to do.  I have felt renewed faith and hope myself after emerging from the evils of the Underdark.  I admit that some of my confidence was restored after meeting Drizzt.  His courage and heroism were inspiring, and his principles and valor prove that there is hope for the drow.  The Lady encourages us to aid drow in distress and to pass on her message of peace.  The Underdark made me feel suffocated, as though the drow are not capable of finding such peace and harmony on the surface.  But Drizzt renewed my hope and dashed my doubts.  Praise Eilistraee for his help.  

Tomorrow my parents pack up and leave for Icewind Dale.  I will be here to help them prepare and to watch them go.  They were hoping to stay at least another day, in celebration of my nineteenth year, but we all know it’s best if they leave as quickly as possible.  There is no telling when the drow may strike again.  Solstar is convinced they will be upon us at any given moment.  I’m sure he’s still a bit worked up over the torture he endured at their hands, but I pray that they are not following too closely behind.

Tomorrow is also the day that we will gather together to mourn the loss of a friend.  I find it difficult to write such things…I cannot describe the horrors that were done to him, though the images will be with me for the rest of my days.  Thankfully Noristuor, although injured, was not beyond my aid.  Tomorrow will be a hard day indeed…I pray Eilistraee give me strength.

-Ziona

_MORE TO COME…_


----------



## Ziona (Apr 3, 2002)

**Library of Eilistraee*

Greetings,

I apologize for such a lengthy break between updates, but many things have been leeching my time away...

At any rate, I hope you enjoy the first part of the update.  For any who wonder about The Library of Eilistraee, it is part of the story that Xaltar never got around to posting.

Ziona took a large portion of her treasure gained through adventuing and began building a sort of library.  Because her Goddess encourages learning, harmony, and helping others, Ziona felt that opening a sort of learning center/sanctuary would be perfect.  It is built between her parent's farm and Ashabenford. (her parents live on the outskirts of town...)

The library houses those who need shelter, teaches those who seek knowledge, and of course spreads the word of Eilistraee and her message of peace and harmony.

Anyhow, I will continue working on the story tonight & will have the rest posted before too long.

-Z


----------



## Ziona (Apr 3, 2002)

As the group emerged from the depths of the Underdark, they squinted their eyes at the rising sun.  Relieved to be on the surface again, they moved hastily and made good time on their way back to Ashabenford.

They decided that they would head straight to Noristuor’s home since he was the one who had called them all together several days ago.  However, as they approached his house, they realized something was wrong.  The front gate leading to Noristuor’s yard had been smashed open, and his front door dangled on it’s hinges.

“It can’t be drow, or my sword would be vibrating more,” Aarack mumbled.  His sword always trembled slightly in Ziona’s presence, but there was a noticeable vibration when a true drow was about.

“FOR JUSTICE!” shouted Doc, drawing his rapier and running past the companions.

The rest of the party followed, weapons drawn.  The smell of charred wood and paper assaulted the nostrils of those who entered the house.  By the smoldering bookshelves and curtains, it was obvious a _Fireball_ had gone off in the room.  

“Noristuor?!” called Solstar.

As the companions walked further into the abode, they heard a soft moan.

“There!” shouted Ziona, who ran to where Noristuor lay bloodied beneath an overturned table.  Aarack pulled the table away and watched as Ziona closed her eyes and used her divine powers to heal Noristuor’s wounds.

As the tiefling mage came to, he began clawing about the air madly.

“Noristuor!  It’s okay!  It’s us!  Calm yourself, you are with friends,” cried Ziona, grabbing his flailing arms.

His eyes focused on her a moment, and he sighed. 

“What has happened here, Noristuor?” asked Solstar.
“Was it the damn drow?” spat Varr.

“No…no it was someone else,” Noristuor began. But before he could finish, Doc solemnly walked from the kitchen.

“I think you should all have a look at this,” he mumbled.

Lying in a bloody heap upon Noristuor’s eating table was a body.  The corpse was missing it’s left leg, several fingers, and had an odd symbol branded into it’s forehead.

“Ziona…it’s Holden,” Doc said softly.
Ziona stood up from her kneeling position beside Noristuor and made her way towards the kitchen.  When she saw Holden Forthright, the ranger who had accompanied the companions on past adventures, she gasped in horror.

“Who?!” She shouted behind her at Noristuor.  “Who has done such despicable acts?”

Even Varr cringed at the sight of Holden, whose bruised face and torn flesh could have made an orc gag.

“It was a group of people,” Noristuor began again, “and they said this was a lesson.”

“A lesson for whom?” asked Aarack.

“A lesson for Drexel.”

Doc, Ziona, and Varr turned from Holden’s body and faced Noristuor, who was now sitting up against the overturned table.

“These men, these villains…they said that they work in the name of Bane, and that this destruction was a lesson for Drexel Doomhand.”

“Who were they, Noristuor?  They must be brought to justice,” said Doc.

Again Noristuor sighed.  It seemed there was more that the mage did not want to say.

“I am afraid your friend who fights along side you for ‘justice’ was also involved in this,” he said.

“Spiderfang?” asked Varr.

“Wait, Spiderfang helped Drexel take my mother to Thay for her antidote.  Where are they now?” asked Ziona.

“I have not seen Drexel or your mother, Ziona.  Only Spiderfang.  He was among those who dragged the body into my house, ravaged my belongings, and nearly killed me!” said Noristuor angrily.

“It could not have been Spiderfang,” began Doc, but the cold look Noristuor flashed him showed that he was not mistaken.

“It was indeed Spiderfang!  He said that Zygamoor the Hunter had shown him the truth about Drexel, and that he must be brought to justice.”

“What do you know about your friend Drexel that could have provoked this?” asked Aarack.

Ziona’s features hardened.  She and Rossal, along with Spiderfang, knew that Drexel was a tiefling.  However, Drexel kept his heritage hidden using a magical hat to disguise his true appearance.  Ziona never truly understood why, but perhaps this encounter had something to do with it.

“Listen, we can’t make any assumptions until Drexel is back.  I’m sure he can explain everything,” she said.

“But Ziona, how do we know where Drexel and your mother is?” asked Zellian.

Ziona looked at her father and sighed.  She thought the nightmare was over…

“Are you sure you can trust your friend Drexel?  How long have you known him?” asked Aarack.

“Do you trust anyone at all?!” shouted Doc.

“Quiet, all of you,” shouted Noristuor over the noise of the ensuing argument.  “I have been researching this man Zygamoor.  The men who follow him are dangerous…an assassin, a cleric of Bane, an evil wizard and an odd gnome.  They were all here, and I’m sure they will not wait long before they strike out again.”

“All the more reason to begin preparations now,” said Ziona.

_MORE TO COME…_


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 4, 2002)

Rock on, Dr. Midnight, you RULE!


----------



## drexel (Apr 4, 2002)

Ziona, you don't get enough credit for your excellent writing skills!

Thanks!


----------



## madriel (Apr 4, 2002)

An odd gnome?  Has anybody ever met a gnome that wasn't?  In my experience gnomes come in three flavas: odd, odder and "run away, it's gonna blow!"

Poor Holden.


----------



## Ziona (Apr 5, 2002)

*Xaltar said:*

This Gnome should be making another appearance very soon, along with the new and improved Spiderbane!

Will the party be ready to face their old friend?


----------



## Xaltar (Apr 6, 2002)

As for Holden...well his player couldn't make it anymore and I thought that would be a good bit of flavor.  We game again on Sunday, should be interesting!

- Xaltar


----------



## drexel (Apr 11, 2002)

What's a.... bump?


----------



## drexel (May 29, 2002)

*could...*

Could it be?  At long last?  The return of the Unusual Heroes?!


----------



## Ziona (May 29, 2002)

*Rebirth*

Yes! After a bit of a hiatus, the heroes have returned! 
Stick around to see what changes have occured in the lives of 
The Unusual Heroes!


----------



## Horacio (May 30, 2002)

That means we will see an update!!!!!

Great!!!!


----------



## Ziona (May 31, 2002)

Yes, but the new thread name is *The Unusual Heroes Reborn!*

Alot has happened between that last post & our session last night, so look to that thread for the new story.


----------



## Horacio (May 31, 2002)

Have you already post the new thread? If/when you do it, post here a link to it, please


----------



## Ziona (Jun 1, 2002)

The new thread can be found here:

http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=13707

Thanks for checking it out!!


----------

